# Firefox stellt Tabellenhintergrund nicht dar!!



## Sk3l3tor (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 

es wäre nett, wenn mal jemand auf http://www.bbc-dueren.de/Normal/index1.htm schauen könnte und mir dann sagt, warum Firefox die Hintergründe nicht darstellt. 

Bei den beiden rechten zellen ist das ja nicht so tragisch, da halt die iframes drüber sind, aber links ist das schon recht hässlich.

Danke!


----------



## gl4di4t0r (13. Oktober 2005)

Also bei mir sieht das gut aus und auhc der Hintergrund wird angezeigt.
Hab mal nen Screenie angehängt


----------



## GodWar (13. Oktober 2005)

Was bezweckst Du damit? Doppelter Bakcground?

<td width="143" height="538" style="border: 1px solid #000000; background-image: url('Bilder/Bilder/layout_01.gif'); background-repeat: no-repeat; background-attachment: fixed; background-position: center" background="Bilder/layout_01.gif" valign="bottom" align="center">&nbsp;</td>

Versuchs mal so:

<td width="143" height="538" align="center" style="border: 1px solid #000000; background-image:url(Bilder/Bilder/layout_01.gif); background-repeat: no-repeat; background-attachment: fixed; background-position: center;">&nbsp;</td>


----------



## Sk3l3tor (13. Oktober 2005)

gl4di4t0r hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei mir sieht das gut aus und auhc der Hintergrund wird angezeigt.
> Hab mal nen Screenie angehängt


 
dann schau dir die seite mal im IE an... eigentlich wird auch in der linken tabelle ein hintergrund gezeigt! 

zum doppelten hintergrund: das ist mir eben auch aufgefallen, bin aber auf der arbeit und kann die original datei nicht ändern. also hab ich den quelltext gespeichert und dann mal verändert und in firefox angezeigt, aber wieder das gleiche


----------

